# California dart frog breeders/suppliers?



## Bill_A (Oct 1, 2009)

I am in the process of setting up my first few terrariums for dart frogs and will be looking to obtain some frogs in the next few months.

I was wondering if anyone could help me out in finding more dart frog suppliers in CA so that I could either pick frogs up in person or not have the frogs in transport for too long if shipped.

I already know of pumilio.com, infrogneato, and jl-exotics in california but if anyone could reply with any other websites that I may have missed, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

What part of CA are you in? 
www.Evolvstlldartfrogs.com 
Jungle Box Online - Frogs, Vivarium Supplies, Feeders and Tropical Plants 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/44806-scads-so-cal-meeting-oct-10th.html 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/8208-attention-nor-cal-froggers-next-meeting-march-10-a.html 

There are groups of breeders and keepers in both northern and southern California. These are all good ways to find local froggers.
Hope this helps


----------



## Bill_A (Oct 1, 2009)

I am in Sacramento.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

There are a few members in the Sac area who bred if your looking for frogs.

Posting an introduction thread with your location may help you find locals.


If you can make it two the meet in San Jose at the beginning of next month there will definately be frogs available.

Sorry no websites for you.


----------



## Label (Jun 15, 2009)

Bill,

If your ever in the Bay Area I would suggest stopping by East Bay Vivarium in Berkeley.
EBV O N L I N E
Ive been a long time fan of this place and just picked up 4 juv leucs from them a few days ago. They specialize in reptiles but they also have a decent selection of amphibians.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Label said:


> Bill,
> 
> If your ever in the Bay Area I would suggest stopping by East Bay Vivarium in Berkeley.
> EBV O N L I N E
> Ive been a long time fan of this place and just picked up 4 juv leucs from them a few days ago. They specialize in reptiles but they also have a decent selection of amphibians.


Hey, I produced those leucs! Small world. EBV is a fun place to visit, and it's nice not to have to deal with shipping, but don't expect any bargains. I think there are enough of us in the Sacramento/Bay Areas that I will post a shout out for local hobbyists in the "wanted" section the next time I am shopping for a pair.


----------



## Label (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh right on! They are awesome! Do you have any more? I picked up the remaining 4 they had and I would like at least 2 more


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Label said:


> Oh right on! They are awesome! Do you have any more? I picked up the remaining 4 they had and I would like at least 2 more


........PM sent


----------

